
The World's First Floating Dairy Farm - elorant
https://www.freethink.com/articles/the-world-s-first-floating-dairy-farm
======
mdorazio
As cool of a design as this is, I can't help but think "wtf?" We're running
out of land needed to feed populations and instead of asking something like,
"can we maybe reduce demand for horribly inefficient, environmentally
unfriendly, and probably unhealthy animal-based food production?" the response
here is "how can we make more animal land?"

Disclaimer: I'm lactose intolerant and thus biased on this issue since the
massive reach of the dairy industry in general makes me and my stomach sad.

